# 11/25 at Pensacola Beach Pier



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Went out for a little while in the mid-late afternoon. Got some fresh air and a little exercise for my casting arm. Saw a couple bull reds who weren't interested in my jig and soft plastic and some lazy mullet hanging around the pilings. A tarpon in the 80-100# class was heading east to his winter home down south. It was cool to watch him swimming purposefully along the bottom in the clear water.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Have they been seeing any pompano?


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

I saw on Youtube somebody had a real strong mullet net the other day. (Not my video)


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good video. LOL you guys need a davit lift for those nets. NEVER throw in the center of a school on that pier, always on the edge of the school. Lucky he got his net back.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Truthfully, that didn't look like that many fish in the net.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Saw a guy on Pickens pier do that.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

LOL, umm I bet 200+ lbs, I have had to walk many many net fulls from pickens pier to the beach, can't do that on PCBP.


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Kingfish, I have not heard of any pompano recently. I haven't been out much lately, however.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

That was a lot of bait pulled up!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

MaxxT said:


> That was a lot of bait pulled up!


Bait???? What part of up north are you from?


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

kingfish501 said:


> Truthfully, that didn't look like that many fish in the net.




Agreed, I’ve seen more caught in my 7’ bait net by my buddies son. Gap Creek in the winter and it took 2 healthy young men to get the net in the boat with over a 100 mullet in 1 throw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

